
How Information Graphics Reveal the Brain’s Blind Spots - thehoff
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-information-graphics-reveal-your-brains-blind-spots
======
d33
The amount of useful information in this article is so impressive that I wish
that I could upvote it twice. I'm getting the impression that I could spend
hours just looking up the Wikipedia explanations of mental quirks listed...

~~~
Derbasti
You should read "Thinking, fast and slow", then.

~~~
sn9
Seconded.

It should be required reading for anyone interested in cognitive biases, the
irrationality of the human mind, and the history of behavioural economics from
one of its founding fathers.

One of the best nonfiction books I've ever read.

------
Houshalter
The part about the judges radically changing their opinions after lunch is
terrifying. That's absolutely ridiculous. I am a firm believer that humans are
_incredibly_ biased and bad at predicting things. And that most human decision
making can and should be replaced with statistical algorithms. This is a
perfect example.

Other factors that are highly predictive of a favorable ruling: how attractive
the defendant is. Ugly people get sentences twice as long as attractive
people. Court rulings might be nothing more than a function of various human
biases.

Also see job interviews, elections, loans, etc.

